# kt400?

## alshain

Hi All,

  It's that time of year again and I feel the need to upgrade my computer. I'm thinking of getting one of the new VIA KT400 motherboards (the ASUS one looks nice) mainly because of integrated USB 2.0 and a faster north/south bridge pipe. I was thinking briefly about nforce2 but the more previews I read the less keen I am and I don't want to trust something this important to closed source drivers.

  I've looked at the kernel changelog and the new kt400 IDE is supported in the upcoming 2.4.20 via a very small patch. My real concern is what else in the chipset might not yet be supported. I don't care about sound (I have a SB live) so probably the important thing is USB. Anyone have any ideas? I've googled around but it's incredible how little the subject is discussed - maybe it's too obvious?

                Andrew (liking the look of the Globalwin CAK4-88T cooler)

----------

## dol-sen

I too am looking to build a new machine in Nov.   Everthing I have learned about the 400 seems to put it slower than the KT333 chipset, several of the newer 333 boards also have USB 2.0.   The 400 boards also run faster with the memory set for 333 mode.   I was checking more again tonight, it seems that the 400 chipset will also support the new XP2800+ and the faster FSB.

I am debating whether to hold off for newer board revisions that work better or just get a 333 board and save some bucks although they aren't much cheaper.

Brian

Keep us posted.

----------

## alshain

I've been looking around at several KT400 board reviews, and as you say using DDR400 memory they're slower than KT333 boards. Using DDR333 memory on the other hand a number of them equal or exceed KT333 boards. Also, the KT400 south bridge is now being used on new KT333 boards leading me to think that the KT400 should actually have been named KT333a as the only useful differences are the double speed pipe between the north and south bridge and AGP8X.  I'll probably still get one, though!

Hopefully I can patch the kernel to support the south bridge (doesn't look too hard!).

I really like the Asus A7V8X as it has serial ATA and everything you could want but it's a bit on the pricey side. So I'm currently torn between a MSI KT4 Ultra (I have a MSI motherboard and it's been excellent) or a Gigabyte 7VAXP. The Gigabyte board has built in ethernet and firewire and looks AMAZING so I'll probably get that.   :Shocked: 

    Andrew the extremely shallow

----------

## dol-sen

I read on a site that reviewed the kt400 chipset boards that said it should have been named kt333a as well.   Also the south bridge was said to be the same as the 333 chipset, although it sounds like it was updated & only was installed initially in the 400 boards untill stocks ran out of the older revision.   The gigabyte board in the reviews and comparisons seemed to top nearly all the others for speed, Asus was usually fourth.   The asus board was not quite normal though as asus factory overclocks the board to 135MHz, the board tested was factory modified to 133.3MHz for a proper comparison.   I like that the gigabyte board uses a creative SoundBlaster chip instead of codecs.   The gigabyte board although did not have cpu temperature monitoring and shutdown safeties while asus does.   A freind has the A7V333 and likes it, he likes that it talks to you on bootup.   The MSI board was near the bottom of the list for speed comparisons, but I've

 heard that MSI's boards are much better than they use to be & are quite reliable now.

I have been trying to decide between 333 or 400 chipsets as well because there isn't much difference in price, usually $10-20 Canadian.   I also like the ability of the 400's to use the new 333MHz FSB the new CPU's will have in the new year.   Also the XP2200+ is a cpu to steer away from the XP2400 runs much cooler than the old series, the 2200 didn't work out right but they fixed it in the 2400.   It seems your better to stop at the 2100 or skip up to the 2400.   Hopefully the 2400 will be cheaper by the time I can get one.

I have also looked ino getting a dual CPU board but the boards, CPU's are  are twice the price.   I can build 2 faster (chipsets&CPU's) singles for only slightly more.

Brian

----------

## alshain

Well, I have an AthlonXP1800+ at the moment, so I'm not upgrading for a vast increase in speed. I'm upgrading because I'm getting a new Lian-Li case and can't bear the thought of old and dusty components contaminating it.   :Very Happy: 

Also my GF has an old and clunky P3 so she's going to get my old machine.

On a side track, has anyone seen XP2400+ or higher for sale anywhere? Not one of my usual hardware haunts has anything faster than a XP2200+ and yet AMD have just been trumpeting the new XP2800+. Maybe you can't move for them on the other side of the Atlantic.

I even considered buying a P4 until I took a look at the prices!

                     Andrew

----------

## dol-sen

I beleive they have only just begun shipping the 2400's this past week from info I have read.

Are you getting one of those windowed cases you can see into?  A friend has been working on one of his.    He fiited it for a clear panel cutout, added some lights, worked on the cables to pretty it up, etc.

I think I will try for a 2400 and go for a kt400 board.    I think I might get the gigabyte board, it's a better price and has a soundblaster chip.

Brian

----------

## taskara

I see no point in going kt400 unless you are a mad overclocker, or want serial ide controllers.

I'd prob go the cheaper kt333 (which has great linux support).

Via is apparently stopping the kt333, and re-releasing the kt266 and kt400 by 2Q2003

----------

